# Ringworm in goats!



## #MomLife (Jun 27, 2019)

I have done some research on line for ringworm in goats and looked at a few example pictures. It seems like this may be whats going on. I have treated for lice. I will treat again in two weeks. My question for you guy's is what is the most effective treatment for ringworm in goats?
Any response is greatly appreciated!
Thanks so much and God bless!


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 27, 2019)

Natural remedies:
Tea tree oil always works...not sure if it's safe for goats though.
Colloidal silver works too and it's always safe!
Patchouli is an anti-fungal. If you wash the area with patchouli soap that might help.
I was at tractor supply the other day and in their wound care aisle they had some anti-fungal sprays


----------



## #MomLife (Jun 27, 2019)

Thanks so much for the reply! I'll look at tractor supply today to see what i can find.... Sidenote i am a vet tech too!
I have sprayed some vetericyn on the ringworm sites. Don't know if it will help. I know its really good with open wounds and safe for all different varieties of animals. It made me feel better until i can get to the feed store. Lol


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 27, 2019)

Hooray for fellow vet techs!!
The Vetericyn should at least help enough until you get something more potent


----------

